# Brewer's yeast storage



## elscotto

Does anyone have any info on long-term storage of brewer's yeast (nutritional yeast)? Can it be frozen? Can it be kept on the shelf in its cardboard packaging for months. Thanks for your input.


----------



## allanschon

My understanding is that brewer's yeast is dead, so doesn't need the same storage as active yeast. I keep mine in an airtight plastic bag, but other than that, I don't take any precautions.


----------



## Julio

yeah, it really has no lifespan.


----------



## geedubya

*Brewer's yeast*

elscotto,

First of all, to clarify, brewer's yeast and nutritional yeast are NOT the same thing. I am assuming that you are referring to dried, spent brewer's yeast, which is a byproduct of the brewing (beer) process.

It has been my experience that brewer's yeast is fairly hygroscopic. Therefore, it should be stored in a dry, cool place in an airtight container. I prefer to store mine in the freezer, but that is just because it is safer, from a vermin perspective.

From what I have been able to ascertain, it has quite an extended shelf life, 2 years+. But, just like most other food items, the fresher the better.

Hope this helps!


----------



## joshsfrogs

> I prefer to store mine in the freezer, but that is just because it is safer, from a vermin perspective.


This is the key for brewers yeast. Because of its high protein content, it is very attractive to many bugs, so make sure wherever you keep it, it is airtight.


----------



## geedubya

joshsfrogs said:


> I prefer to store mine in the freezer, but that is just because it is safer, from a vermin perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the key for brewers yeast. Because of its high protein content, it is very attractive to many bugs, so make sure wherever you keep it, it is airtight.
Click to expand...

Josh,

Just 1 question. How do you get a ton of it in your freezer? :lol:


----------



## joshsfrogs

> Just 1 question. How do you get a ton of it in your freezer?




I use it up to fast to have to worry about freezing it. Just have to keep it contained well enough to keep the bugs away.

In addition, you want to keep it away from your dog or cat as they will eat it. It won't harm them as it is commonly used in dog foods.


----------



## elscotto

*Re: Brewer's yeast*



geedubya said:


> elscotto,
> 
> First of all, to clarify, brewer's yeast and nutritional yeast are NOT the same thing. I am assuming that you are referring to dried, spent brewer's yeast, which is a byproduct of the brewing (beer) process.


Thanks for the info. I was taking the terms from the label; a 7oz. can produced by Modern Products, Inc. The label says "Imported Brewers Yeast...Dietary Supplement... Nutritional Yeast".

BTW, Kroger grocery stores is closing out this product and marked them down to half price, so I bought a few....


----------



## Otis

i just keep mine in the bag, never put it in the fridge and i have had no problems.


----------



## Ed

*Re: Brewer's yeast*



geedubya said:


> elscotto,
> 
> First of all, to clarify, brewer's yeast and nutritional yeast are NOT the same thing. I am assuming that you are referring to dried, spent brewer's yeast, which is a byproduct of the brewing (beer) process.


It is the same type of yeast (Saccharomyces cerevisiae) and is the same yeast used in the brewing industry. The main difference is sugar source before it is killed (deactivated). The nutritional difference is the taste as brewer's yeast has a bitter taste and nutritional yeast has a "nutty" taste. For the purpose of increasing protien content in the fruit fly media it is the same. I have usually been able to get brewer's yeast much more cheaply than nutritional yeast. 

Ed


----------

